# Just to show what else I do



## Helene12k (Nov 29, 2013)

As someone has already put some pics in of stitch cards I thought that I might add some more. Hope you like them Helene


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

They are beautiful.


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

They are lovely. Well done.


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

AWESOME and beautiful...



Helene12k said:


> As someone has already put some pics in of stitch cards I thought that I might add some more. Hope you like them Helene


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

So pretty,I once did a cross stitch birthday card,Took hours to make,


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

That's cool- it looks like fun!


----------



## patriciah (Nov 26, 2012)

Love them very neat stitching may I say,
I make cards with crossstiching, love the baby one can you shear, or tell us where you brought it from please,


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Stunning.. Until i saw these i had completely forgotten me and my uncle used to do things like this in the 80's,
many thanks for bringing those memories back.. 
i remember also the pictures done on velvet the same way too.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Such beautiful work


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Beautiful work and they look like they would take many hours to complete.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh wow, I have never seen something like this before! Very beautiful; I bet people love receiving your cards :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Your cards are so lovely.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Helene12k said:


> As someone has already put some pics in of stitch cards I thought that I might add some more. Hope you like them Helene


OMIGOODNESS! These are AWESOME!!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

nice


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I don't think I have seen anything like this! Beautiful!


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Gorgeous, thanks for sharing


----------



## Helene12k (Nov 29, 2013)

Sorry I would like to give you the pattern for the baby pram, but as I am travelling around australia in a van (I am retired) (I have approx 4 large 2 ring folders full of patterns ) and have all my patterns at home in Victoria, and were at Eighty Mile Beach W.A. at this time. I am sorry cannot help you at this time. As we have no time for returning to Victoria at this time, (could be after xmas) I cannot say when I could give it to you. Sorry Thanks for all the wonderful words on the pics. Everyone on this site has given me a great spur to get the needles out again, (even making me think of getting my knitting machine out again and giving that another go). Helene


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful, what delicate work!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Lovely idea!!!


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

I really like these. They are fabulous.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Those are lovely! Definitely would be keepers!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

what a great idea,


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

I just bought three kits. Never tried it before, so here I go. I love trying different things.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Really nice, so much talent on this Forum


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

I would have to frame those cards. They're beautiful. Enjoy your trip, sounds exciting.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

These are beautiful...


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Can you tell us more about them? I don't know much about them and think these are really elegant. What type of card stock do you use? Is there a specific type of thread for this? I googled and found lots of patterns. Any tips and pieces of advice? 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Truly beautiful! So intrigued just went onto eBay to see if any designs were for sale. All that appeared were needle point designs. 
Is there another name for these cards? Would love to attempt to make a few for friends & family.
Enjoy your trip sounds exciting.


----------



## KIRI (Jul 6, 2011)

Look up stitching cards or some call ir pin pricking.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

They made me smile and say Ahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I like all your cards. They are really nice. I have done some home made cards in the past and would like to get into it more. I think I am going to check out how to stitch the cards. I have a lot of embellishments and think it would be fun to combine both. Thanks for posting.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh my! How beautiful and elegant! I just may have to look up how to do this! I'm sure when you return home, there are many people who would appreciate any helpful tips you might have. Hope you have a wonderful trip.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

What does the back of your card look like? Do you put a piece of paper over the back so the stitches on the back side do not show?


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

NYBev said:


> I just bought three kits. Never tried it before, so here I go. I love trying different things.


I haven't seen kits like this. Where did you find them?


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice. So different and creative.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

NYBev said:


> I just bought three kits. Never tried it before, so here I go. I love trying different things.


I would like to know where you bought them too.


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

Very artistic.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Here a couple of sites that I found on "Google" search. I keyed into Google - pin pricking card patterns - take a look, there are some fantastic sites and most offer a free pattern or two.

Thanks for the suggestion "KIRI"

Would also suggest that you look at the "Images" of these pin picking card patterns on "Google" as well. Beautiful photo's to look at and ideas for designs etc.

Here are a couple of sites I've looked at, they also offer "FREE" patterns for you to try, plus demonstrations on how to make.

http://www.pinbroidery.net/

http://www.pricknstitch.com/freesample.htm

http://www.stitchingcards.com/section.php?xSec=5&jssCart=be977deece3f09ba323c002d0f6057c0

http://www.pinterest.com/meregreens/stitched-cards/

Would also like to "THANK" Helene12K for posting her photo's and giving some of us the idea of a new craft to try.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Really lovely.


----------



## Helene12k (Nov 29, 2013)

You do them on a three fold card, so the card folds over the work and you use doouble sided tape to stick it down.


----------



## Helene12k (Nov 29, 2013)

I belong to a group called U3A (University of the 3rd Age a place for retired people)and they have classes and exchange patterns


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Do you do the stitching by hand or machine? These are quite lovely


----------



## Helene12k (Nov 29, 2013)

by hand. :thumbup:


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

They are all beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice.

Mama


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------

